
Energy revolution? Grabat introduces its graphene batteries - FrankyHollywood
http://www.energynews.es/english/grabat-introduces-its-graphene-batteries/
======
RobertoG
There are some articles in the Spanish press.

For instance, the newspaper "El Mundo" claims that the Chinese company Chint
have paid 18 millions for the 10% of the Spanish company
([http://www.elmundo.es/motor/2016/02/11/56bc7d6aca4741e31e8b4...](http://www.elmundo.es/motor/2016/02/11/56bc7d6aca4741e31e8b461f.html)).

If those batteries work as stated, it sounds really cheap.

It says that in a second phase the Chinese are going to invest 350 millions.

Anyway, it seems that they are really building a factory in Murcia.

As always, take extraordinaries claims with a grain of salt but looks like
there is really something here.

------
Animats
Is this "introduces" as in "issued press release", or as in "now shipping in
volume"? They write _" The production of the battery is planned in two phases.
First a plant in Yecla, Murcia, will be built accounting for an investment of
30 million euro and whose first production line will be ready by the end of
this month."_ If they're not shipping samples next month, it's bullshit.

~~~
prewett
Maybe the English translation is not accurate, but there's no way you can
build a factory in a month, let alone have it shipping product.

The article also has weird bold highlighting to make sure you quickly catch
the amazingness. Makes me wonder if this is a pump and dump attempt.

------
lumberjack
I could not find a press release by any reputable source.

~~~
nsns
No idea about the veracity of these news - but I found some interesting past
announcements here -

[http://www.graphene-info.com/revolutionary-graphene-
polymer-...](http://www.graphene-info.com/revolutionary-graphene-polymer-
batteries-electric-cars) (2014)

[http://www.graphene-info.com/graphenano-announces-launch-
man...](http://www.graphene-info.com/graphenano-announces-launch-
manufacturing-plant-graphene-based-batteries) (2015)

[http://www.graphene-info.com/graphenano-and-grabat-launch-
gr...](http://www.graphene-info.com/graphenano-and-grabat-launch-graphene-
based-batteries) (02.2016)

------
narrator
These are 1000 Wh/kg while lithium batteries are 100–265 Wh/kg.

~~~
baliex
Thanks for the comparison. I had no idea how impressive 1,000Wh/kg was!

------
hoodoof
How to know when to believe this?

~~~
bluejekyll
Suspicions are high. The claims are amazing. Greater energy density, lower
heat, better charging and discharging performance, will be cheaper, less
pollution for the environment.

I want to believe, because this could be a huge breakthrough for all IoT
devices. But like the other comment said, until it can be bought, it just
sounds too good to be true.

~~~
charlesism
"10x improvement!" "Graphene!"

Maybe someone's shorting tech stocks, I have no idea. No chance at all the
article is real. Even a 2x improvement could make the front page of the NYT.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
> Even a 2x improvement could make the front page of the NYT.

A 20% improvement would make front pages in a lot of places. If this is real
and manufacturable, they are certain to get a Nobel price and get really
stinking rich.

Something in the announcement smells wrong to me, though.

------
FrankyHollywood
Searching the internet it's amazing how little there has been published about
this. Could be a hoax indeed.

I found a little video of the official product launch:
[http://video.news.com.au/v/433181/Spain-New-graphene-
batteri...](http://video.news.com.au/v/433181/Spain-New-graphene-batteries-
unveiled-in-Madrid)

Still not sure about this thing beeing real or not :)

------
szemet
If it does not heat when short-circuited (as stated), where does the energy
go? Does it only change the chemical structure of the battery, or what?

~~~
XorNot
Into the wire.

A battery which stays cool when short-circuited would have a negligible
internal resistance, which is a big deal in battery tech. I don't believe this
article yet, but it's not a non-sense claim (though it's a bizarre way of
stating it).

~~~
hosh
Plausible claim, but remain cautiously skeptical?

------
rasz_pl
its a scam, just like last months $4 smartphones.

------
charlesism
I charge everything with a generator I attached to my perpetual motion
machine.

